# camoufloging a model's round nose



## ahem (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, first of all, i would like to admit that I am a model(male) & not a photographer but my present situation & desire to learn has made me come here. 
Not to sound full of myself, but i have a very good face ( & so I have been told wherever I go) , I mean I have beautiful eyes, lips, skin & hair.. everything I have is almost perfect except my round nose.. it draws too much attention to itself & makes my looks just average. & this is not something that I just 'feel' or I am assuming..its just there.. its clearly visible, please trust me on that. 
And a great disadvantage to me is I look much better in real life than in the photographs in which I just loook average, the difference is quite astonishing (I guess its an advantage at places where I reach before my portfolio)

So I am in the process of getting made a modelling portfolio by myself, I want to know are there any tricks that I can use to reduce the impact of my round nose? If I get some valuable feedback from here, I can give it to the photographer. 

And I really don't want to go under a knife, for now at least.

I would really appreciate any ideas. Thankyou very much.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 4, 2010)

ahem said:


> Hello, first of all, i would like to admit that I am a model(male) & not a photographer but my present situation & desire to learn has made me come here.
> Not to sound full of myself, but i have a very good face ( & so I have been told wherever I go) , I mean I have beautiful eyes, lips, skin & hair.. everything I have is almost perfect except my round nose.. it draws too much attention to itself & makes my looks just average. & this is not something that I just 'feel' or I am assuming..its just there.. its clearly visible, please trust me on that.
> And a great disadvantage to me is I look much better in real life than in the photographs in which I just loook average, the difference is quite astonishing (I guess its an advantage at places where I reach before my portfolio)
> 
> ...




posting a picture of yourself would greatly help


----------



## ahem (Nov 4, 2010)

chito beach said:


> posting a picture of yourself would greatly help



Here are the pictures in which i have sort of managed to reduce the  impact of my round nose, I can't find the bad ones, as soon as I do, i  will upload them.


----------



## ahem (Nov 4, 2010)

here are the ones which look bad-
& do ignore the silly expressions, bad background etc.. they were taken by me in a very amateur way


----------



## chito beach (Nov 4, 2010)

The single most important thing you can do to decrease the visibility of your nose would be to cut your hair short.  Right now it frames your face and makes your nose appear larger than it is.


----------



## ahem (Nov 5, 2010)

chito beach said:


> The single most important thing you can do to decrease the visibility of your nose would be to cut your hair short.  Right now it frames your face and makes your nose appear larger than it is.



Thankyou very much, though I wouldn't like to part with my long hair, its a tough call for me.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 5, 2010)

ahem said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > The single most important thing you can do to decrease the visibility of your nose would be to cut your hair short.  Right now it frames your face and makes your nose appear larger than it is.
> ...



If you  are serious I would contact  a personal stylist to give you a more professional look and help accentuate your stronger features.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2010)

chito beach said:


> ahem said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...




I think I agree with chito beach about 2000%, if that's possible. Hair style, definitely. ANd talk to a qualified photographic MUA for some tips on how to minimize what you don't want,and maximize what you do want.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2010)

ahem said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > The single most important thing you can do to decrease the visibility of your nose would be to cut your hair short.  Right now it frames your face and makes your nose appear larger than it is.
> ...




How about a big brown paper bag


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2010)

ahem said:


> Hello, first of all, i would like to admit that I am a model(male).....
> 
> So I am in the process of getting made a modelling portfolio by myself, I want to know are there any tricks that I can use to reduce the impact of my round nose? If I get some valuable feedback from here, I can give it to the photographer.......


 What kind of modeling assignments have you done? What kind of photographer are you getting?

How photogenic you are is what determines how much work you get. What you look like in real life doesn't count for much, with the exception of runway work.

None of the photos you have linked to would be effective in a modeling portfolio, regardless your nose.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 5, 2010)

gsgary said:


> ahem said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...



I really dont think that was necessary


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 5, 2010)

More flattering light would do you a lot of good...


----------



## ghache (Nov 5, 2010)

gsgary said:


> ahem said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...


 

HAHAH, i didnt wanna say it but hey :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2010)

chito beach said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > ahem said:
> ...



Well he won't get his hair cut so cover it up


----------



## ahem (Nov 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > ahem said:
> ...



The problem is half of my photo shoot, the studio part has been done already, only the outdoors is remaining. It was done just a day before I posted here. I will have to spend a fortune again on a new portfolio.

Also, another problem,  lets say I spend a fortune again, get another portfolio done, the MUA does a good job of hiding my features which aren't good & highlighting those which are appealing, what happens next? 
Lets say that on the basis of those pictures, i get a modelling assignment, there i meet a new MUA, then everytime i tell a new MUA to take special care of the features which I don't like?


----------



## ahem (Nov 6, 2010)

KmH said:


> ahem said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, first of all, i would like to admit that I am a model(male).....
> ...



I have finished the studio shoot for my 1st portfolio very recently , (outdoors pending) The photographer that I have is a very professional & talented.

I know that the photos that i posted are way too amateurish & silly, they  aren't portfolio pictures, they were taken by me some time back on my  mobile.


----------



## ahem (Nov 6, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> More flattering light would do you a lot of good...



Thankyou, for a second I thought you were being a troll like a few were but I looked it up & it seems helpful


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2010)

Forget about hiding your nose. You CAN'T.

One of the most used photo by models is the head shot and the head shot is supposed to show you as you are. If you send one in that, through good use of make up, were to hide your nose, you'd most probably be turned down during the face to face meeting.

Deal with it. There are all kinds of models out there and few of them are 100% perfect. Not to mention that perfection is very subjective. 

Last but not least, I don't get the problem with your nose. I have other problems with you but, to be honest, that's a judgement from really bad photos so it means very little. Plus I seem to have very unconventional ideas about models, lol.

A couple things to remember: on a shoot, the MU artist works for the photographer/client, not for the model. Also, when I hire models, I usually send photos to the client who makes the final decision.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I don't see a problem with your nose either... and as a result... this thread makes me giggle
> 
> Until I see these shots that you're referring to, which I'm assuming you can't show us since you don't own the copyright to them... I can only make the assumption that you're overanalyzing yourself.  Just go do the shoot and stop worrying about your non-existant nose problem :greenpbl: :sillysmi:



well said!  :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Until I see these shots that you're referring to, which I'm assuming you can't show us since you don't own the copyright to them...


But you can refer us to them by posting a link, since that doesn't infringe on some else's copyright.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't sweat it.

If you are on a "real" photo shoot (as opposed to a play shoot) there will be a make-up artist there who should be able to accentuate or diminish any feature you have on demand.


----------

